# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Micro-Box Team Products تحديثات :  11 Jan 2012 Micro-Box AIO V2.0.6.5 : ALCATEL CALC UPDATE ! MTK; MTK ANDROID !, MTK QC

## mohamed73

*ALCATEL CODE CALCULATOR VERY HOT UPDATE:
Added NEW MODELS:* 
- OT-282,
- OT-390,
- OT-390A,
- OT-585F,
- OT-650,
- OT-901S,
- OT-908S,
- OT-909S,
- OT-990S,
- OT-C818,
- OT-T66,
- OT-V155, *- OT-890,
- OT-890g,
- OT-891,
- OT-A890* 
Added OVER  1000 NEW PROVIDER IDs! 
Check الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] for more news!

----------

